# Spear Boatworks



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Cannot tell you how many times I have driven past Harry's shop in Panacea going to our beach house in Carrabelle, FL. Well I finally bit-the- bullet and dropped off my Waterman for some TLC yesterday. While there I got a chance to walk around the shop and look at his multiple boat designs and man was I impressed not to mention he was busy as he!!. Great guy to talk to and he actually "walked the walk" as they say when it came to guiding and boat building!


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Bonecracker said:


> Cannot tell you how many times I have driven past Harry's shop in Panacea going to our beach house in Carrabelle, FL. Well I finally bit-the- bullet and dropped off my Waterman for some TLC yesterday. While there I got a chance to walk around the shop and look at his multiple boat designs and man was I impressed not to mention he was busy as he!!. Great guy to talk to and he actually "walked the walk" as they say when it came to guiding and boat building!


 I don't think anyone brings more real-life experience into designing and building a poling skiff.


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

Visiting his shop is awesome. I went about two years ago and he took almost three hours out of his day to talk to me about building skiffs and show me around his shop. The skiffs look amazing too.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Harry is no joke. He is not a boat builder, he is a craftsman.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Harry is a dear friend and he is as nice a gentleman as they come. And he puts his fishing knowledge into his skiff builds. The whole family is cherry and son Luke is turning into one helluva guide!


----------



## Wolffie (Nov 4, 2015)

I got to stop in and see the boats last October. Very impressed! Ended up talking to Harry for a couple hours and really liked him. When funds allow, I will own a low tide guide!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

After I got done installing a new Stealth One charging system on my Pathfinder, I ran by Harry's house in Sopchoppy on the way home to Tville. We had a few beers around his wood stove and shot the sh#! as they say. Great guy and I do see one of his boats in my future!!


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

Shop is just down the road from me....I usually go by and check on him few times a month, make sure he dosen't get out of line !!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

He really needs an updated website, or some recent photos of his builds. I was leaning towards building a glades x or a low tide legend until my glades skiff popped up on craigslist.


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

el9surf said:


> He really needs an updated website, or some recent photos of his builds. I was leaning towards building a glades x or a low tide legend until my glades skiff popped up on craigslist.


I agree about the website, but for better or worse I just don't think it will ever be a focus of Harry's business model. Give the guy a call or stop by his shop, though, and he'll give you all the time in the world. I couldn't afford a new boat from him when I was looking, but it would be a dream to have him build one for me.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

What RobA said! You hit the nail on the head!!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Bonecracker said:


> Cannot tell you how many times I have driven past Harry's shop in Panacea going to our beach house in Carrabelle, FL. Well I finally bit-the- bullet and dropped off my Waterman for some TLC yesterday. While there I got a chance to walk around the shop and look at his multiple boat designs and man was I impressed not to mention he was busy as he!!. Great guy to talk to and he actually "walked the walk" as they say when it came to guiding and boat building!


I saw your Waterman last Thursday. Yes, it needs some attention in a couple of spots ! 

If anyone wants a picture of something specific on my Glades X just ask. I'll be rigging it out over the next few weeks.


----------



## hooknreds (Feb 17, 2016)

Been drooling over Spears skiffs lately. I'm gonna have to stop by his shop one day. I'm not far away.


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

I own the grey "Low Tide Guide" pictured on Harry's website and SkinnySkiff, bought it from Big Bad John on here. Couldn't be happier with the boat. Harry's philosophy is that the best skifff is the most simple skiff you can have to do the job you are trying to do. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## BHSr (Apr 13, 2016)

Curious if Harry builds a Glades X with a Tunnel. I can't figure it out off his site. I did see a Glades X Tunnel on a You Tube video, but no stern photo. Living around Oyster filled bays, I'm Thinking it may be an asset. If someone knows please advise, still researching poling skiffs.
Thanks, Barry


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

BHSr said:


> Curious if Harry builds a Glades X with a Tunnel. I can't figure it out off his site. I did see a Glades X Tunnel on a You Tube video, but no stern photo. Living around Oyster filled bays, I'm Thinking it may be an asset. If someone knows please advise, still researching poling skiffs.
> Thanks, Barry


http://www.microskiff.com/threads/picked-up-my-glades-x-tunnel.36579/


----------



## BHSr (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks, just what I was looking for.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

And 

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/17-6-spear-glades-x-tunnell.39685/


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

ifsteve said:


> Harry is a dear friend and he is as nice a gentleman as they come. And he puts his fishing knowledge into his skiff builds. The whole family is cherry and son Luke is turning into one helluva guide!





ifsteve said:


> Harry is a dear friend and he is as nice a gentleman as they come. And he puts his fishing knowledge into his skiff builds. The whole family is cherry and son Luke is turning into one helluva guide!


Solid family for sure


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A tunnel will draft more than a non-tunnel.


----------

